# Six13-1 vs SystemSix-4



## SabresEdge (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey All,

I was curious about getting some opinions on the System 4 vs Six13 1 from anyone that has road both/either. Originally I was going to buy either the Supersix3 or SystemSix 1, but recently I’ve decide not to spend that much so that I can buy my wife a 105 level Cannondale in hopes of getting her into the sport. I did all my research and visits to the LBS for the SystemSix 1 and SuperSix3 so now I feel like I’m starting at ground zero.

I still like the idea of having the SystemSix frame, but I don’t have much background with Rival. Based on your opinions would it be better to go with the frame or the components you’d get on a Six13 1? I have another set of rims I’d be using with the bike so the wheel set is not an issue. 

Thanks for any advice or personal experience you can provide.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a System Six 4, and love it, but I must admit, that you have a tough choice to make. If I recall, the MSRP on the Six-13-1 is $2500? That's only $100 more than the System 6-4. 

My decision came down to a couple items:
1) I wanted the best frame I could afford. (not that the 6-13 sucks)
2) I will most likely change out a few parts here and there as time goes on, so the less expensive wheels, stem, etc. on the System are OK.
3) I wanted to try SRAM.

You will not go wrong with either bike. They both rock.


----------



## greg44 (Feb 15, 2008)

I've got an 06 six-13 and love it. I would vote for the 6/13 because most fellow cyclist don't have a clue about the different models of cannondales other than they make good bikes. All cyclist who ride much perceive that dura ace is top of the line. You are gonna like both bikes. In my humble opinion I think the six-13 is the best value on the market with dura ace components. Unfortunately they don't put 30mm bottom brackets on them anymore like my team 6-13.


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

I've had a six13 and now ride a System 6 with SRAM Force & have Rival on a CAAD9 as my training bike. 

Buy System 6 it's in another league from the Six13, Rival is sweet, you won't regret it, specially if you have some bling wheels to add. 

Both Frames have won at grand tour level so I wouldn't worry either way really.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

SabresEdge said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I was curious about getting some opinions on the System 4 vs Six13 1 from anyone that has road both/either. Originally I was going to buy either the Supersix3 or SystemSix 1, but recently I’ve decide not to spend that much so that I can buy my wife a 105 level Cannondale in hopes of getting her into the sport. I did all my research and visits to the LBS for the SystemSix 1 and SuperSix3 so now I feel like I’m starting at ground zero.
> 
> ...


That's tough choice, but it's nice to be in that situation. I test rode the System Six 4, and really liked the double-tap and hoods of the Rival group. I ended up getting the System Six Team 3. My buddy has a Six13 and loves it. Your decision comes down to trade-offs. The difference between the two are:

1 - Frame - System 6 frame is awesome. 
2 - Fork - The System Six 4 has an Al steerer compared to the all carbon Premium. However, the oversized System Six fork/head tube is in a league of its own.
3 - Wheelset
4 - System Six 4 cuts corners on things like the seat post and stem compared to the Six13 1.
5 - DA vrs Rival

Either way, you'll love your new bike. Good luck.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

what size frame are you?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

My Systems Six had carbon steer, bottom line you can't go wrong with this frame.


----------



## SabresEdge (Jun 20, 2007)

I can change out the stems, so I'm not worried about that aspect. I figure that I'll transfer the new wheel set I still have sitting in my bag over to it.

I guess the only difference is the Rival vs DA. 

Sounds like the frame perks might just out way it.

I do really love the frame colors on the six13 though! 

As for size I'm a 56. 6'0, 180

By the way thanks for all the opinions they have been extremely helpful!

I know in the end i'd be happy with either. I love my CAAD3 R600 I've had for 8 years, but it's time for an upgrade!


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

Try a SRAM bike, you could be pleasantly surprised. DA is good but it's not SRAM


----------



## SabresEdge (Jun 20, 2007)

Just wanted to give everyone an update. I walked into my local bike store where I had been looking at a SystemSix - 4 in my size and the last one in stock for 08 and it was on sale. 

I walked up said, "I'll take it!" - They had just marketed the bike down to 1899! I was very happy to save 500+. They had a SuperSix 3 I believe marketed that I wanted as well!


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

SabresEdge said:


> Just wanted to give everyone an update. I walked into my local bike store where I had been looking at a SystemSix - 4 in my size and the last one in stock for 08 and it was on sale.
> 
> I walked up said, "I'll take it!" - They had just marketed the bike down to 1899! I was very happy to save 500+. They had a SuperSix 3 I believe marketed that I wanted as well!


You've got to like that!

You'll really appreciate your decison as you bomb down a hill at 35+ mph.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Sounds like you got a very good deal on the bike, what color did you get ?


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

SabresEdge said:


> Just wanted to give everyone an update. I walked into my local bike store where I had been looking at a SystemSix - 4 in my size and the last one in stock for 08 and it was on sale.
> 
> I walked up said, "I'll take it!" - They had just marketed the bike down to 1899! I was very happy to save 500+. They had a SuperSix 3 I believe marketed that I wanted as well!



Damn. Now it hurts me considering what I paid for my System 6-4. That said, the extra money I paid allowed me to enjoy the bike for the last 9 months.


----------



## SabresEdge (Jun 20, 2007)

I went with the blue and bough red pedals for a bit of flare . The nice this is the bike goes with all my ride clothes and helmet!

I also was able to get my wife a 2006 CAAD8 with Ultegra/105 mix on clearance for 900! Now lets hope she rides it!

Robert did you change any components on yours?


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

SabresEdge said:


> Robert did you change any components on yours?


The only thing I have changed so far is the seat. The Fizik saddles feels like they are built of razor blades to me, so I put on my old seat from my last bike.

I am planning on getting an even better seat and upgrading the seatpost and stem next. After that, I may buy some lighter wheels. The Aksiums are solid, and good quality wheels, but not real light.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

HikenBike said:


> You've got to like that!
> 
> You'll really appreciate your decison as you bomb down a hill at 35+ mph.


Agreed and it's good for at least 55 mph BTW.


----------

